# Stereo to mono



## Punk (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello,

I have broken my Aux/out plug, and now I only have the right stereo sounds. That means that for example, on the Beat it song (M.J.), I don't hear the solo as loud as the rest of the music (very quiet).

Is there any way I can change the stereo to mono, so that I hear everything?

I'm on WinXP.

Thanks


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 9, 2011)

That's an unusual situation.  What you are describing means that the left channel connection to the speakers/headphones is completely disconnected.  There's no easy way to get sound to the other channel other than repairing the plug in some way.  Got a picture?

Even if you change the output to mono, the left channel is still disconnected so you will only get sound from the right speaker.  I guess you are OK with that.  You could change the output to mono in Control Panel/Sound and Audio Devices, speaker settings (laptop mono?).  I don't think that works with a desktop - there is no desktop mono in my XP.


----------



## Punk (Mar 9, 2011)

Well basically, I broke a connector inside the plug and had to take it out with scissors and a knife, so I basically screwed the plug, like you described. Both speakers work, but usually the lead guitar is muted, due to the left channel of the plug being broken. I've tried that option and it doesn't work.

Thanks for trying


----------



## Punk (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Mar 12, 2011)

go to audio properties and then under speaker setup, select labtop mono,it works for desktops but i dont know how good, but it does work.

If you broke a jack on the built in mother board,buy a sound card, if you broke it on your sound card get a new one or used there not much money.


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure buying a new card will do it... It's just the connectors inside the green entry for the speakers that are destroyed due to scissors and knife. I don't know if you can buy new entries, they are on a microphone/speakers and something else (blue) piece...


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you clarify what part you are talking about? "green entry for the speakers" sounds like the socket, not the plug.  The plug is the part attached to the cable that you connect to the PC.

You can buy 3.5mm stereo sockets at electronics stores but removal of the old and fitting of the new will need some handiwork and soldering. Illustration on this page, labelled 3.5mm Stereo Open Socket.

You could also do a bodge job and use an inline connector, passing the cable through the socket hole and soldering internally.

Otherwise, follow Cabinfever1977's advice and buy a new card.


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> Can you clarify what part you are talking about? "green entry for the speakers" sounds like the socket, not the plug.  The plug is the part attached to the cable that you connect to the PC.
> 
> You can buy 3.5mm stereo sockets at electronics stores but removal of the old and fitting of the new will need some handiwork and soldering. Illustration on this page, labelled 3.5mm Stereo Open Socket.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the part you put the plug in, the one that is on the computer .

This one:


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 14, 2011)

Suggestions already made.  If you cannot get a socket that fits, use my bodge option, audio extension cable such as here.  Cut off the male plug - you need the female _socket_.  Pass the cable through the existing socket (may need to remove or drill out), strip the wires and solder to the connections on the socket or card.


----------

